# Simply Nourish



## KHLOE (Mar 19, 2014)

Bought Simply Nourish from Petsmart and my dog has taken to it very well she is 5 months now and she just had some kind of Gastric intestine infection so we had to change her food and I have just read the feeding recommendations and it says for a dog her weight 33lbs. She needs to eat 4 1/2 cups a day and it goes up from there!! I wanted to keep her on this till she was 1 year old and no longer a puppy but I think she will get up to 8 cups a day and that is INSANE! 

Any suggestions on food I can buy at petsmart that is medium priced and good that doesn't take 8 cups a day to fill my pup up. I have tried Blue Buffalo puppy large breed she wont touch the stuff so anything else? Maybe for sensitive stomachs might help.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

She probably won't actually need 4-8 cups to fill her up. Foods often WAY overshoot on their feeding recommendations. For a 4 month, 33 pound pup I would start at about two cups per day and track her body condition. Base her feed off of whether she is maintaining the weight she needs or if she needs to lose or gain weight. 

Even a top quality brand like Acana was saying to feed 4 1/2 cups a day for my 60 pound 10 month old, but he actually only eats two.


----------



## KHLOE (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you. Yeah they have 60 pounds at about 7 cups a day and I just think that is crazy! I have my dog eating 3 cups right now hope that works.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ha, Kaiju would be fat as a pig on 7 cups! Like I said, I would just watch that body weight and adjust as needed. Usually it's best for shepherd pups to be on the slim side to minimize impact on joints as well.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

This is probably why so many dogs are obese. I saw a lady with a huge fat lab and she claimed he was all muscle???


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I will say that my pup in his faster growing stages looked very rangy (could see all ribs) and was eating around 6 cups of day. Each cup had 450 calories. He consumed A LOT of calories. Right now at a year, he still eats around 5 cups a day. Some dogs just require more to maintain their body weight.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Who'd a thunk dog food companies would recommend higher amounts than what is best for your dog.....you'd almost think they are in the business of selling dog food.....

Be careful when looking at calories on many commercial dog foods as the carbohydrates are mostly useless....even though they add to the calorie count...so they say....unfortunately, many of the carbs dog food companies use are not utilized by the dog as they are too complex to be broken down.

Protein and fat....that's where the calories should come from...


SuperG


----------

